# Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?



## Annett (10. Nov. 2008)

Hallo.

Wir waren Samstag im Baumarkt und ich konnte nicht an den 50% reduzierten Blumenzwiebeln vorbei. 

Haben die jetzt noch eine Chance?

Mitgenommen habe ich Allium, Hyazinthen, __ Anemonen, Crocus (Ruby Giant). Irgendwas davon hat zum Dank noch eine leichte Allergische Reaktion hervorgerufen.  

Es gab aber auch noch __ Alpenveilchen (Cyclamen) in XXL, die  z.T. bereits Blüten in den Tüten angesetzt hatten. Bei denen war ich unsicher und lies sie lieber liegen. 
Hätten die noch eine Chance gehabt oder sollte man generell so spät die Finger davon lassen?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Trautchen (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo Annett, also ich habe schon Blumenzwiebeln noch im Dezember gesetzt. Ist alles gut geworden. Ich warte auch lieber auf die reduzierte Ware, weil ich __ Frühblüher gerade in "Massen" gesetzt liebe. Sonst geht das ja mitunter ganz schön ins Geld.  
Ich denke wichtig ist nur, daß die vor der ersten großen Kälteperiode in die Erde kommen und das sieht ja vorläufig noch nicht danach aus.
Heute bei uns 16 Grad...:shock


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

ich denke auch das du das noch locker kannst, achte jedoch genau auf die qualität - meistens holen die baumärkte noch ihre agnz alten von vom letzten jahr raus und mischen die mit unter (die sind dann am ausgetrockneten zustand zu erkennen) - ich hab gute erfahrungen mit der firma kiepen*erl gemacht


----------



## laolamia (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

moin!

ich habe mir schon des oefteren grosse mengen blumenzwiebeln am letzten tag der gruenen woche gekauft.
vor 2 jahren waren das ca 50kg die ich mit dem zug nach hause gebuckelt habe 

osterglocken, krokusse, __ tulpen

sind alle was geworden (wobei ich nicht nachgezaehlt habe) 

gruss lao

ps.: zur firma kiepen*erl: 
meine frau jat doch tatsaechlich mal die tuete mit 50krokusse nachgezaehlt, es fehlten 3 lol
nach einer mail bekammen wir etliche tueten als wiedergurmachung. also superservice!


----------



## Christine (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo Annett,

die Zwiebeln sind hart im Nehmen. Jetzt sollte man bei den meisten auch schon ein grünes Spitzchen sehen können. Solange Du Löcher graben kannst: rein damit.

Ich hab mal Krokusse ein Jahr später gesetzt, weil ich sie vor lauter Hektik in einem Eimer vergessen hatte. Die blühen heute noch wie verrückt.


----------



## Dodi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo Annett,

Blumenzwiebeln (Frühjahrsblüher) können gesteckt werden, solange der Boden noch nicht hart gefroren ist.

Habe es auch schon im Dezember gemacht und die Zwiebelchen sind schön ausgetrieben und haben geblüht.

Ich habe zwar winterharte Cyclamen im Garten, aber diese nicht so spät gesetzt - kann also keine Erfahrungswerte dazu beitragen.


----------



## Annett (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo zusammen.

Vielen Dank für diese Mut machenden Aussagen. 

@Dodi
Die Cyclamen habe ich im H*rnb*ch liegen lassen, obwohl sehr verlockend...
Da ich mir unsicher bezüglich des besten Standortes war, wollte ich nicht zuviel Geld riskieren. 
Denn falsche Pflanzzeit + falscher Standort - nunja, das Ergebnis kann man sich sicher vorstellen.


----------



## Dodi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo Annett,

wenn Du magst, schick ich Dir nächstes Jahr einige Zwiebelchen vom __ Alpenveilchen in rosa und weiß. Hat sich mittlerweile ganz schön vermehrt.


----------



## Annett (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hi,

wie/wo hast Du die denn gepflanzt?
Wußte gar nicht, dass die sich so gut im Garten vermehren.... 

Was man so zu kaufen bekommt, sind vermutlich mehrheitlich Wildsammlungen. 
Ein weiterer, guter Grund, um auf den Kauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Dodi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe sie in einem relativ schattigen Beet (fast nur morgens Sonne) ganz in der Nähe von Camelien gepflanzt. Sie mögen nicht soviel Sonne und gedeihen bei den Gehölzen sehr gut, obwohl Camelien ihr Laub nicht abwerfen.

Siehe auch hier:


> Der ideale Gartenplatz für winterharte Cyclamen ist der Wurzelbereich laubabwerfender Gehölze, ein offenbar schwer zu bepflanzender Bereich. Im Sommer, wenn die Gehölze hohen Wasserbedarf haben und jede Feuchtigkeit aufsaugen, ruhen die Knollen der Cyclamen; die sogar eine trockene Ruhephase benötigen, um die Anlagen für Blüten und Blätter auszubilden und den Samen ausreifen zu lassen. Lediglich C. purpurascens möchte das ganze Jahr über einigermaßen feucht und kühl stehen. Die meisten __ Alpenveilchen wachsen am besten in einer Humusschicht auf einem neutralen bis kalkhaltigen Boden, der durchlässig sein sollte. Trockenheit schadet ihnen meistens nicht, im Gegenteil: viele Knollen sind schon eingegangen, weil sie zu naß standen.



Quelle

Also gut für eigentlich sonst fast nicht nutzbare Beete. 

Ich habe die übrigens bestimmt schon 20 Jahre im Garten.


----------



## tattoo_hh (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

imme rein damit. dafür sind sie "gemacht" 
wenn du angst hast mach nicht ganz so dolle sauber und lass im beet einfach ein paar blätter laub liegen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Bei mir sahs übrigens so aus mit der Blumenziebelpflanzaktion. 

Hab erstmal alle fein an den passenden Platz gelegt und dann losgelöchert 

Nach dem ordnungsgemäßen setzten, hab ich alles schön mit Pienienrinde abgedeckt. Die Zwiebelchen kamen so vor ca. 3 Wochen rein.

Nun musste ich gestern feststellen, dass sich einige wenige grüne ziebelhalme nach oben gearbeitet haben  obwohl ich die Pflanztiefen genau eingehalten habe.

Bei dem Wetter hier mit 18 °C denken die warscheinlich es ist Frühling :crazy 

Und nun ? Lieber vor dem Frostbeginn abschnibbeln ? Oder wachsen lassen ?

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## laolamia (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

nicht abschneiden!

die stoppen bei frost und machen dann weiter


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hallo Ralf.

Ich würde bei frostempfindlichen Sachen eher noch mit ein wenig Rindenmulch o.ä. abdecken..... 
Der normale Kram kann es aber sicherlich ab.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Jetzt noch Blumenzwiebeln kaufen?*

Hi,

ich glaube die die am meisten bisher treibenden sind die XXL Tulpenzwiebeln, leider sind die grünen Blätter die da rausgucken schon so 20 -25cm lang,

ich werd die noch nen bissl mit der pinienrinde abdecken, dachte halt nur das durch den saftstrom im blatt der evtl. plötzlich kommende frost in die ziebel geleitet werden könnte ... 

echt komisch dieser herbst/ winter 2008


----------

